# What Exotics Have You Owned?



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Just curious.
What species have members owned when living overseas etc.
Pictures welcome!


----------



## basketcase (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm going to watch this thread unfold before I post anything on the subject.

Please try and keep it civil everybody.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 5, 2006)

I have owned A few different species of cats, dogs and rats over the years.


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jul 5, 2006)

I once owned some goldfish before realising my error and replacing them with some nice native silver perch


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 5, 2006)

I had an upside down african flying tree camel  
Does that help basketcase?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 5, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> I had an upside down african flying tree camel
> Does that help basketcase?



What size enclosure did you keep it in?


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Um..... Cant remember that much :wink: .
You not suposed to think of that


----------



## major (Jul 5, 2006)

i owned a short nose elephant when i lived in Tasmania but a tassie tiger killed him when he fell off the roof...pmsl


----------



## Jacob (Jul 5, 2006)

lmfao!!


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Why the sudden outbreak of stupidity?
I would have thought my question reasonable based on the interest we all have in herps, especially the unobtainable species for Aussies.

I know some members have kept various other species of Pythons, Boas and other herps in other countries and just thought that others may be interested.

As far as I'm concerned, the above comedians are more than welcome to go &amp; fornicate themselves with a rusty iron stick. :evil:


----------



## JEZ (Jul 5, 2006)

There's been a bit of that today Bigblackdog ..... must be that time of year or the weather or something?? :lol:


----------



## basketcase (Jul 5, 2006)

understand blackdog, that it's a touchy subject. One that most people would care to either argue over endlessly or avoid all together by making light of it.

I can understand why you're curious. So i'll just say that you can get any non-venomous exotic you want, and a fair few venomous ones too.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 5, 2006)

My daughter has a axolotl, does that count?


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

basketcase said:


> So i'll just say that you can get any non-venomous exotic you want, and a fair few venomous ones too.



I'm not so naive to think that a 'black market' doesn't exist here in Australia for illegal exotics.

I was more curious about MemberX who lived in the UK for 5 years &amp; kept Boa Constrictors &amp; an Anaconda - that sort of thing. What pics, stories, anecdotes do you have for the members here that probably will never get the chance to own such an animal.

I would never promote illegal herp keeping - this is for exotics kept 

*outside* of Australia.


----------



## Kersten (Jul 5, 2006)

> I would never promote illegal herp keeping - this is for exotics kept
> outside of Australia.


I thought you made all that pretty clear in the first post Bigblackdog....maybe you needed to use the largest, boldest, reddest font you can find next time to make it easier for some? :wink: 

I've seen people mention owning exotics in the past so you should get a response or two, perhaps Boa...I believe he had some at some stage before he moved here?? And since Moreliaman still is in Exoticland he should be able to answer your question in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think there is a lot of members who have kept outside of australia. i can think of a few, but i think it is only a handful of people. Might be wrong, but this might answer why this thread has been quite.


----------



## basketcase (Jul 5, 2006)

my bad, obviously i didnt read the intial post properly.


----------



## major (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry Bigblackdog if i made light of your topic, i didnt mean anything by it just thought i would lighten it up abit as this question usaully brings the worst out in ppl...sorry again i


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes I too am sorry bigblackdog, just thought I'de try get a laugh or two. Have not kept any exotic animals so I will keep quiet and read of others :wink:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

OK Guys - no harm, no foul.
Sorry I got a bit aggro, I was expecting something of an education, not people just messing about.

C'mon, somebody's owned something somewhere!


----------



## major (Jul 5, 2006)

yep was just messing about blackdog im glad i didnt do any harm...
so do you want to know more about my elephant???? opps sorry :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 5, 2006)

Pair of kangawallafox's,
Pair of Indonesian drop bears,
Trio of middle eastern short necked girraffes,


----------



## nickvelez (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a few exotics in my collection.
heres a couple of pics of my male Ringed python. I was looking at the pics of ghost darwins? of rexs1 the other day and they reminded me of this one.

its an aberrant form. the normal form has complete dark bands.


----------



## Lurk (Jul 5, 2006)

I understood what was asked,but I have never lived outside of Australia so there is your answer.


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry just saw this thread, now where do I start ? :lol: 
Various Boa Constrictors, Reticulated Pythons, Burmese Pythons, Ball Pythons, Amazon Tree Boas, Yellow Ratsnakes, Black Ratsnakes, Red Tailed Green Ratsnakes, California Kingsnakes (Striped and Banded), Tri Colour Kingsnakes, African Housesnakes, Mangrove Snakes, Flying Treesnakes, Hognose Snakes, around 5 species of Garter Snakes, around 5 various morphs of Corn Snakes, European Five Lined Snake, American Black Racers, Green Iguanas, Spiny Tailed Iguanas, African Agamas, Calotes Lizards, Jacksons Chameleons, Black and White Tegus, Red Tegus , probably 100 Tarantuals and Bird Eating spiders, Snapping Turtles, Red Eared Sliders, various land tortoises a Spectacled Caiman and lots of others that will come back to me later :lol: 
These species were kept over a period of 20 years or so.


----------



## Lurk (Jul 5, 2006)

That looks really nice the shape of the head is very different.


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick that Ringed Python is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## trader (Jul 5, 2006)

Bigblackdog said:


> C'mon, somebody's owned something somewhere!



(as a child living in Canada I had 3 Garter snakes).

...Daavid and I had a pair of Iguanas when we lived in Canada...Sold them before we immigrated to Australia...


----------



## nickvelez (Jul 5, 2006)

here's the normal form -female
these were bred in Holland by Piet Nuyten


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

boa said:


> Sorry just saw this thread, now where do I start ? :lol:
> Various Boa Constrictors, Reticulated Pythons, Burmese Pythons, Ball Pythons, Amazon Tree Boas, Yellow Ratsnakes, Black Ratsnakes, Red Tailed Green Ratsnakes, California Kingsnakes (Striped and Banded), Tri Colour Kingsnakes, African Housesnakes, Mangrove Snakes, Flying Treesnakes, Hognose Snakes, around 5 species of Garter Snakes, around 5 various morphs of Corn Snakes, European Five Lined Snake, American Black Racers, Green Iguanas, Spiny Tailed Iguanas, African Agamas, Calotes Lizards, Jacksons Chameleons, Black and White Tegus, Red Tegus , probably 100 Tarantuals and Bird Eating spiders, Snapping Turtles, Red Eared Sliders, various land tortoises a Spectacled Caiman and lots of others that will come back to me later :lol:
> These species were kept over a period of 20 years or so.



Boa, you were the one I had in mind when I started this thread.
Damn - that's one helluva collection (&amp; experiences!)
Any of those Pythons or Boas in a league of their own when it comes to temperament?
(Thinking of our Scrubbies)


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Does Piet Nuyten breed any ugly animals ? :lol:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Nick - spectacular looking animal!

People - THAT's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah I thought I was  
There are plenty of other species and they will come back to me, also some photo's but many of them were from before I even had a camera let alone a digital.
Retics can be very aggressive, the first one I had (bought by my parents for my 18th birthday) was really good after a couple of months, several others I had just wouldn't calm down, did well but remained snappy. 
All the Boas I had were good especially the Red Tailed Boa. 



Bigblackdog said:


> Boa, you were the one I had in mind when I started this thread.
> Damn - that's one helluva collection (&amp; experiences!)
> Any of those Pythons or Boas in a league of their own when it comes to temperament?
> (Thinking of our Scrubbies)


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a couple of photo's, they are scanned so not the best quality. The Gila Monster wasn't mine but was offered to me.


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Come on guys, there must be some more.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 5, 2006)

I am keeping one exotic right now. I hope that this is ok.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Fantastic pics Boa.
The 1st one - is that a tegu? Looks like some form of Monitor?
How big do the Retics grow?


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, yes the first one is a Black and White Tegu, they are kind of like the South American equivalent of the monitors.
Retic are the longest snakes in the world and CAN grow to 30 feet plus but that is very rare.



Bigblackdog said:


> Fantastic pics Boa.
> The 1st one - is that a tegu? Looks like some form of Monitor?
> How big do the Retics grow?


----------



## nickvelez (Jul 5, 2006)

here's another
brazilian rainbow boa - 6 months old


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 5, 2006)

Nickvelez - absolutley beautiful snakes you have there. 

I too would like to see some other pics ppl have had in their overseas collection

PPPLLLEEEAASSSSSEEEE :roll:


----------



## Retic (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick, stop please, no more, it's killing me :lol: 
Only joking, keep them coming, this is why I get mad when people say " I don't like expotics " it's just bizarre.
Absloutely beautiful Rainbow Boa.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 5, 2006)

love that rainbow boa!
makes u wanna move overseas!


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 5, 2006)

WOW :shock:


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 6, 2006)

Geesh- lemme see....

Rosy Boa x2
Red Rat Snake (aka Corn Snake) x2
Grey Rat Snake (many- great snakes)
Yellow Rat Snake (many)
Everglades Ratsnake
Pine Snake
Western Bull Snake (x4- hatched 'em with Dad when I was about 7)
Green Tree Snake (many)
Common Eastern King Snake
Green Anole (many many many)
Box Turtle (Many)
Painted Turtle
Axolotl
Gopher tortoise  (YES- I had it legally)
Ball Python (VERY overrated I felt)
Redtail Boa (Kept for a friend)

Mostly all, except for the redtail and ball of course, were wild-caught and tamed, or kept for a few months them released. 

I was REALLY hanging for:

Grey King Snake (mouth watering Homeresque style)
Indigo Snake (still watering)

AND the crowning glory of ALL: An alligator snapping turtle, rehab case that had had a delivery truck run over it's tail, and lost a scale as a result. That bas$%$d could jump! It lived in my bathtub for about 1 month, and almost collected fingers from everyone in my family, and a piece of my dog's nose!

I also worked at a wildlife center, where I was one of the Alligator carers, so I guess you can throw in about 300 Florida Alligators- as they kept laying eggs, and all these bloody babies would hang around in the habitat for a few months each season before going out through the chainlink to wreak havoc on the neighbourhood


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 6, 2006)

I never had nuthing as pretty as that Rainbow boa- man did I always want one of those!


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 6, 2006)

This is what I'd keep if I was going to smuggle someone scaley into Australia:

http://www.uga.edu/srel/eastern_indigo_snake.htm


----------



## Hickson (Jul 6, 2006)

Love those Ringed Pythons.



Hix


----------



## herptrader (Jul 6, 2006)

bobthefish said:


> AND the crowning glory of ALL: An alligator snapping turtle, rehab case that had had a delivery truck run over it's tail, and lost a scale as a result. That bas$%$d could jump! It lived in my bathtub for about 1 month, and almost collected fingers from everyone in my family, and a piece of my dog's nose!



When Trader and I were supervising a school canoeing trip in Canada I saw a HUGE snapping turtle swim under the canoe. It would have been close to a meter in length. I imagine that one that size could take your arm off wthout hesitation.


----------



## Elfling (Jul 6, 2006)

Why couldn't Australia have evolved like Madagascar with its own chameleons :'(


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2006)

And land tortoises, I love tortoises.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 6, 2006)

Elfling said:


> Why couldn't Australia have evolved like Madagascar with its own chameleons :'(



Yeah, and the dancing singing lemurs!

I like to move it, move it...


----------



## pixie (Jul 6, 2006)

i'd love a dancing lemur,


----------



## Gregory (Jul 6, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I am keeping one exotic right now. I hope that this is ok.





I don't think Olga would like being called an Exotic Jan.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 6, 2006)

My wife comes from Canada - does that count? I could post a picture of her if you would like?


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 6, 2006)

herptrader said:


> My wife comes from Canada - does that count? I could post a picture of her if you would like?



How does she handle?
Is she snappy?


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll tell you what Spain is looking very attractive, good climate, great reptiles and people and some excellent race tracks. Mmmm :lol:


----------



## major (Jul 6, 2006)

herptrader said:


> My wife comes from Canada - does that count? I could post a picture of her if you would like?



Daavid :x thats not very nice, Ive met your wife and shes lovely  
and my daughter jayde i so happy with her childrens she got from you, she called it "sea side snappy" ... dont ask me why and how she came up with that name.... im still trying to work it out


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 6, 2006)

White Lipped Viper
Water Mocassin (Cottonmouth)
Copperhead Viper
Cape Cobra
Egyptian Cobra
King Cobra
Rinkhals
Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake
Western Diamondback Rattlesnake
Tropical Rattlesnake
Puff Adder
Milk Snake
Taiwanese Rat Snake
Yellow Anaconda
Green Iguana
Olive House snake
Brown House snake
Natal Egg Eater

Some pics....


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice shots JungleRob.
Any pics of the Rattlers?


----------



## bobthefish (Jul 6, 2006)

(Tips his hat to Junglerob!)


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 6, 2006)

I have some pics of the rattlers and cobras on disc somewhere. Will dig them out at some point to show and tell.  

I'll be going back home for a month in December and will see how most of them are doing. Juan in Pic and his brother have kept them going as they share our passion for reptiles. I can't wait.


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2006)

Where are you actually from ?



JungleRob said:


> I'll be going back home for a month in December and will see how most of them are doing. Juan in Pic and his brother have kept them going as they share our passion for reptiles. I can't wait.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 6, 2006)

Gregory said:


> Slateman said:
> 
> 
> > I am keeping one exotic right now. I hope that this is ok.
> ...



So how do you want your suspension
to paraphrase you "do the crime do the time".

very very tempting.


----------



## Gregory (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't get it. 
Have I said the wrong thing again Pete?


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2006)

I must admit I didn't see it either but I keep getting in trouble with Pete as well. :lol: 



Gregory said:


> I don't get it.
> Have I said the wrong thing again Pete?


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 6, 2006)

Gregory said:


> I don't get it.
> Have I said the wrong thing again Pete?



gotta change your T-shirt


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jul 7, 2006)

So Junglerob you are a South African too?? So am i mate. Ever down in Victoria look me up.


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 7, 2006)

I used to live and go to school in Pupua New Guinea and as some WICKED class pets, we had a Juvi Green tree Python and a Costal Boa  i was so very excited to get to grade 6 and so sad to leave it for that reason... i think my growing love of snakes is about all i remember from that year of my life 
The green tree python used to Tag the teacher when ever he handled it which wasnt that often  probably as a result of getting bitten


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 7, 2006)

probably posted this one before:
shifty image of my female vieled chameleon i had in Vancouver. sorz about the pic quality taken by me when i was 13 i think, using a norm camera. she lived in a 1m mesh cube that i built myself.






andrew


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2006)

I do like these.
http://www.cfrar.com/boelens9.htm


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey JungleRob....if I was single I would ask whats Juans phone number LOL!!! 

But thats a lovely list of reptiles- and you're lucky to have them somewhere that you can go see them again!


----------



## raist (Aug 8, 2006)

*eddie*

Ever had a pet you got really attached to and even after they were gone they always had a place in your heart? Eddie was a slow loris that i looked after for 5 years, he was a rescue from a smuggler's haul in singapore (authorities would have put him down otherwise, they still don't know he slipped through their nets :wink: ) and came from java in indonesia. He had a bad case of the flu but a bit of cat antibiotics cleared it right up. Poachers in indonesia use plyers to break off the tips of these animals incisors so that they make better pets. Sickening. Slow in the cage but could climb like as fast as spiderman when he wanted to! This isn't Eddie but looks exactly like him. RIP eddie...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: eddie*

Loris's are just gorgeous!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: eddie*

we never "owned" this but when by brother and his wife at the time worked in adelaide zoo in the 80s , they had to give 24/7 care to baby red pandas. tis involved bringing them home every night
these guys are cute enough as adults but when you have small ones cuddling up to you they are the definition of cute
baz


----------



## MDPython (Aug 8, 2006)

Have too say it as well!!! 
That Rainbow boa is incredible!!!!!!!........
Lucky you :mrgreen:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 8, 2006)

Gregory said:


> I don't get it.
> Have I said the wrong thing again Pete?



I am talking about Sexslatina of course. She is exotic this girl for sure.


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi BBD,
I have kept many exotic species whilst living in the UK over the years, a fraction of which can be found on my old UK website.
Feel free to take a look at www.ncherps.com

Cheers Neil


----------



## hazzard (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry, I've never kept these, but I was living with them for 12 months in the Seychelles back in 1989. The green lizards lived all over the house with us. They almost glow at night. The giant tortoises were in a bank of enclosures and the big one was well over 100


----------



## hazzard (Aug 8, 2006)

and


----------



## hazzard (Aug 8, 2006)

and


----------



## hazzard (Aug 8, 2006)

finally


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigblackdog said:


> Thanks Nick - spectacular looking animal!
> 
> People - THAT's what I'm talking about!



Yep!!! Great thread BBD!! I haven't had time to read through it all but there are some stunning animals about! I haven't seen the ringed pythons before! :shock: Totally stunning!


----------



## reptililian (Aug 8, 2006)

I love those big tortley things. They are just darling! 

I once had a beardie who used to go everywhere on my shoulder, including to my favourite cafe. I was in said cafe just today (not unusual... I'm in there most days) and the owner asked me how my "iguana" was going. I didn't correct him! (Sadly, my "iguana" died some months ago though)


----------



## Slateman (Aug 9, 2006)

AHA you are actually southafricanfishydau.


----------



## FAY (Aug 9, 2006)

I have never owned an exotic...if would could own one it would have to be one of those big tortoises!! Galapagos or Abracadabra!!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 9, 2006)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I have never owned an exotic...if would could own one it would have to be one of those big tortoises!! Galapagos or Abracadabra!!!



That would not fit in bathtub with you guys.


----------



## FAY (Aug 9, 2006)

> That would not fit in bathtub with you guys



hehe we would make room!!


----------



## tempest (Aug 9, 2006)

There are some gorgeous pics, love the look of that Rainbow Boa. I still think we have some of the best looking reptiles in the world though! Although I'd love to own an Iguana!


----------



## nickvelez (Aug 9, 2006)

continuing on the tortoise theme - meet Alice and Jess
redfoot tortoises


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 13, 2006)

Bigblackdog said:


> Why the sudden outbreak of stupidity?
> I would have thought my question reasonable based on the interest we all have in herps, especially the unobtainable species for Aussies.
> 
> I know some members have kept various other species of Pythons, Boas and other herps in other countries and just thought that others may be interested.
> ...



errr never fear, this is a sensible answer! i have a corn snake who is the best. (not that i am biased... : ) )


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 13, 2006)

ok maybe i should have made that a bit smaller


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2006)

Bigblackdog. I am sure that nobody meant the humorous comments to be disrespectful to you. Just ease bit. All we meant is bit of fun. I personally like my hobby, but don't taking things so deadly serious to get upset because silly joke. If I upset you with some of my comments I apologize. I meant no harm .


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 13, 2006)

I was born in Australia but grew up in France. I have always had a love for reptiles hence me catching lizards and snakes. One day i caught myself a snake, did not know if it was venomous but just kept it for a while. Took it to my pani teachers place and begun my lesson. I figured i would put the snake outside to warm up with the air temperature but the snake got out of the little bum-bag i had it in. Let me say that my teacher was far from impressed and i never again had a lesson with her.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess we should also understand that there are plenty of exotics legally kept on licence in Australia. Start with John Weigal &amp; Steve Irwin. Of course, they are extremem examples but there are plenty of smaller keepers with them. They either still have them from 1997 or they have exhibitors or zoo licences.


----------



## Retic (Aug 13, 2006)

Thats right, I know several people in Victoria with legal exotics and one in particular that has some quite magnificent animals.


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 14, 2006)

the pics of those pythons are incredible


----------



## dg (Aug 23, 2006)

Great Plains Ratsnakes, Corn Snakes, Rosy Ratsnakes, Yellow Ratsnakes, Fox Snakes, Californian Kingsnakes (striped &amp; banded), Bullsnakes, Amur Ratsnakes, Eastern Milksnakes, Desert Kingsnakes &amp; Trans Pecos Ratsnakes. All of these, with the exception of the Amur Ratsnakes (Russian) are American snakes. My favourites were the Foxsnakes and Great Plains Ratsnakes - great snakes.


----------



## Mase (Aug 23, 2006)

i owned a couple of pink elephants but i only ever got to see them late saturday night/ early sunday morning


----------



## Animal Man (Apr 10, 2007)

I have owned lots of herps.
. Ball python
.Ringneck snake
.Pacman frog
.Snapping turtles
.bull frogs
.Garter snakes
.hognose snakes
.Much
.much
.more


----------

